# What will your gear set up be for this year's hunts?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

As some of you know I am a bit of a gear freak...maybe to a fault sometimes but I like to be comfortable as I can. The last few months I've been testing out Core4element. Here are my thoughts: Very affordable, super durable, athletic fit, high degree of performance, and has my favorite pattern (mountain mimicry). Also my favorite materials. They have head to toe coverage pieces in merino wool and are coming out with a waterproof down in a few months. Any of you guys like/dislike this stuff or heard about it? Thoughts? I put a small clip of my last few hunts testing out their stuff. Keep it up C4E! Also, what does affordable mean to you?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wc_2Y_ ... RA&index=2


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you "pro staff" for C4E or just trying/buying it out on your own? Someone carrying this local? I'm in need of a new setup for next fall.

**I see your an "ambassador" for the product on their web site. Looks like good stuff...need to check it out...thanks!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

gdog said:


> Are you "pro staff" for C4E or just trying/buying it out on your own? Someone carrying this local? I'm in need of a new setup for next fall.


Camofire.com or blackovis.com. They are a local company here in Utah. I'm an ambassador for them. I've tested out every single piece. PM what hunts you are doing and I can help out and hook you up.

Matt


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

PM on the way...thanks.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great to hear a good recommendation on the C4E stuff. It's always popping up on camofire.com and seems to be reasonably priced. I'm in the market for some cooler weather pants and tried the C4E "Element" pants on and they were great. Beat comparable Russell stuff hands down for fit and functionality. Now when they come up again, I'm going to have to snatch up a pair or two.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My only reservations about buying something that is not badlands is to get in the realm of no warranty... If I spend over $100.00 on a pair of pants its nice to know that I can just send them in and have them fixed or get a new pair. Am I right on the warranty from Badlands? I hear only good things about Core4elements though..


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Do you have the Torrent Jacket Matt? Ill be outfitted in KUIU this year but I still need some rain gear... KUIU's Chugach Jacket just isn't tall enough for my liking. The C4E stuff caught my eye though...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Levis, two pairs of socks, and a warm jacket with some layers underneath.

I do like that Under Armour stuff though..


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> My only reservations about buying something that is not badlands is to get in the realm of no warranty... If I spend over $100.00 on a pair of pants its nice to know that I can just send them in and have them fixed or get a new pair. Am I right on the warranty from Badlands? I hear only good things about Core4elements though..


Badlands bino case is by far one of my best pieces of equipment. I can run all day long and have movement at all with the 10x42s. Solid gear for sure. I all travel with thier duffel bag and use their camera bags.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

ARCHER11 said:


> Do you have the Torrent Jacket Matt? Ill be outfitted in KUIU this year but I still need some rain gear... KUIU's Chugach Jacket just isn't tall enough for my liking. The C4E stuff caught my eye though...


Used the Torrent pants and jacket a lot. Awesome and very breathable. Best part is that it's super quiet and very smooth on the inside so it won't catch on your under layers. Makes for awesome mobility.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

mattinthewild said:


> Used the Torrent pants and jacket a lot. Awesome and very breathable. Best part is that it's super quiet and very smooth on the inside so it won't catch on your under layers. Makes for awesome mobility.


Sweet! I might have to check it out. Any comments on the torso length and fit?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Talked to Jon at Core4Elements....great guy to deal with. Very informative on their products and happy to answer any questions.

I'm all for supporting a local biz. Products look well made and very functional layering system. One note on pant sizing...I had to go up a waist size..seemed to be under sized a little....or I got over sized in the waist over the winter!

They've got some new products coming out too....check their blog for upcoming info.

Will report back after I use the stuff for a bit.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Right here


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I gave and bought me a pair of switch backs... They are undeniably the best summer pants to wear and keep cool. I still love my Badlands Ion pants but Core 4 elements is an amazing product.


----------

